# Rocket R58 Purchase (No Power)



## stephencowslip (11 mo ago)

Hi all,

I hope you are well.

I have a chance to purchase a Rocket R58 in extremely good cosmetic condition (seen photos) which apparently has stopped powering on.

The price is £250.

Question is, I have no experience with these machines (I am currently using a La Pavoni Europiccola but have always wanted an R58.

From the photos, I am not sure if the control panel comes with it. If not, I assume I will need to purchase one?

Also, is there anything on these machines that would be wildly expensive to repair, making this purchase a pointless one?

Thank you in advance,

Stephen.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

You'll need to figure out what's wrong with it first. It might be the fuse - in which case you are talking £0.10 to repair - it might even be resettable.

Maybe it's a broken wire. Maybe it's the controller. Maybe it's.. who knows.

Needless to say, these machines only power on if there's water in the tank. Make sure you check that, and any connections to boxes and sensors inside.

It's hard to say whether you have got a bargain for £250 or not without seeing what it looks like externally or internally. But, I would imagine it shouldn't be hard to fix or repair. As per cost, again, it depends.


----------



## stephencowslip (11 mo ago)

MediumRoastSteam said:


> You'll need to figure out what's wrong with it first. It might be the fuse - in which case you are talking £0.10 to repair - it might even be resettable.
> 
> Maybe it's a broken wire. Maybe it's the controller. Maybe it's.. who knows.
> 
> ...


 Thank you very much for your reply.

With regards to the fuse, is there an internal fuse on these machines or is it simply the fuse on the plug?

When you say it's resettable, is that some kind of switch to reset the system?

All the best


----------



## hedonist222 (Apr 19, 2020)

Look at it this way

See how much it would cost to replace the two most expensive parts

Let's say the thermostat, relay or ECU

Add these two expenses to your 250

£250 + (€70 + €40) = about £350


----------



## stephencowslip (11 mo ago)

hedonist222 said:


> Look at it this way
> 
> See how much it would cost to replace the two most expensive parts
> 
> ...


 OK so could be a pretty decent deal. Looks to come with all baskets / tamper etc.


----------



## hedonist222 (Apr 19, 2020)

How old is it?

How long or often was it used?

Could be a 0.10 fuse or a connected power line that cost you nothing to slip back on

Maybe the majority of expensive parts are beyond repair?

Let's not go to extreme

Let's assume it was taken care of in an average way

So

Two most expensive parts plus the purchase price plus £100 in spares

On the extreme end of the spectrum, assuming the seller has done their homework, the guy got a hefty repair quote and decided to get rid of it and hence the very low price


----------



## stephencowslip (11 mo ago)

hedonist222 said:


> How old is it?
> 
> How long or often was it used?
> 
> ...


 Images as follows:























































I asked about the control panel and he said it didn't come with one and that it's the newer models that have them. It's something I don't know a lot about.

Machine looks to be in a very good cosmetically condition with all accessories so you would assume it's been taken pretty good care of...

Thanks again for your input.


----------



## hedonist222 (Apr 19, 2020)

Hmmm

Seller doesn't look like he chanced upon this and doesn't care about espresso or a someone in desperate need of funds

Im skeptical about pricing


----------



## stephencowslip (11 mo ago)

hedonist222 said:


> Hmmm
> 
> Seller doesn't look like he chanced upon this and doesn't care about espresso or a someone in desperate need of funds
> 
> Im skeptical about pricing


 So you would steer clear?

I'm also a little dubious but as you've said, even if it's the most expensive components, it's still a good purchase?

Cheers


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

stephencowslip said:


> I asked about the control panel and he said it didn't come with one and that it's the newer models that have them. It's something I don't know a lot about.


 That's a lie. They came with the control panel from day 1. Based on that alone I would treat your seller with a lot of scepticism. Saying that, you can buy those control panels anyway - you can check bellabarista.co.uk or other retailers for prices.

So what have you tried to do with your machine? Have you put water in the tank and tried it on?

It looks good from the outside, but you might open her up and find that inside it's a different story.

As for the fuse etc... No idea. You'll need to do some fact finding and check why it's not powering up. But at the same time you need to understand what you are doing, and have some competency in using a multimeter.

Needless to say... You'll need a grinder too.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

stephencowslip said:


> So you would steer clear?
> 
> I'm also a little dubious but as you've said, even if it's the most expensive components, it's still a good purchase?
> 
> Cheers


 Easy to polish a machine outside , but doesn't tell you if the boiler is corroded or the electrics are shot . 
can you afford dump £250 without worrying


----------



## stephencowslip (11 mo ago)

Mrboots2u said:


> Easy to polish a machine outside , but doesn't tell you if the boiler is corroded or the electrics are shot .
> can you afford dump £250 without worrying


 No definitely not. Good point. Purchase cancelled.

Thank you both for your help.

Cheers


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

That was quick. 🤣


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

A wise decision👍


----------



## hedonist222 (Apr 19, 2020)

Ask him to open it.

If it looks decent, I would simply just ask him why it's priced this low.

Has he asked a technician why it won't turn on?

Most people don't just sell things if they won't turn on.

Most people will spend $50 figuring out what its going to cost them to repair.

Ask him what's the catch?


----------



## stephencowslip (11 mo ago)

hedonist222 said:


> Ask him to pop it open
> 
> If it looks decent, I would simply just ask him why it's priced this low.
> 
> What's the catch?


 I get the feeling he won't want to bother as I already committed to purchasing but might be worth a shot.


----------



## Mrb2020 (Mar 6, 2016)

I've been searching, would love a fix up project


----------

